# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  تقویم فارسی

## milad-fa

سلام دوستان کسی یه تقویم فارسی گرافیکی نداره به ما معرفی کنه؟!
ممنون میشم.
البته FarDate و TaghvimFarsi رو دارم ولی گرافیکی نیستن.
مرسی.

----------


## saeed_r67

دوست عزیز ببین این به کارت میاد

----------


## kiss_my_l0ve

> دوست عزیز ببین این به کارت میاد


 ايكاش ميشد يادداشت هم ميذاشتين براش 
كه مثلا مثل يه تقويم رو ميزي كار كنه

----------


## vba_hadi

یک نمونه کد برای تقویم فارسی.

----------

